# Dog found



## Leebee41 (Dec 22, 2013)

I found this beautiful young boy wandering the wrexham area and I'm desperate to find his owners as I'm sure they are worried sick to loose him just before Xmas please help as much as you can. Unable to post pic as I'm on my phone but he's a gorgeous white and brown patched Staffie


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Maybe try the local radio station, see if they will put an appeal out, also check vets in the area in case reported lost, even police staion
Hope he finds his owners soon


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Not this boy is it?

DogLost - Lost: Brindle & White Terrier Staffordshire Bull Male In North East (TS4) 'DOM DOM ' 61715


----------



## amandagreen (Dec 9, 2013)

Rona it sure looks like one!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Ask a vet to scan him.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Gosh he's a long way from home if it is him.


----------

